#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜貓獸人

## カセバ

其實這漫畫有段時間了...
是外國的漫畫，在台灣挺冷門的
偵探漫畫，這個黑貓就是主角（雖然很像豹）
漫畫名稱就是主角的名字
如果可以的話請用英文回答

----------


## Tommy

我猜這題的答案是Blacksad 
不知道有沒有猜對-w-

----------


## カセバ

正確答案！！
我還以為沒人知道呢w
這部真的很好看，可惜目前只出了4集
而且動物都描繪的很傳神！
超級推薦der！

----------


## wingwolf

這部很早以前(?)有看到過⊙ω⊙！
風格超帥的啊，好厚重~~~
話說有漢化版呢，
http://manhua.7k7k.com/manhua/4715.html 這邊有前三季的
http://c.tieba.baidu.com/p/1987487916?pn=1 這裡是第四季的~

----------

